
Ask HN: Tips for resigning a remote position? - misthop
I have new work coming on the horizon, and am looking for tips in how best to resign. When I was a collocated worker I simply approached my manager and gave the news and notice. That was easy because I dropped in on them all the time.<p>In my current, remote, position, it is not as clear what to do. I have daily team phone calls, and communicate via email for pretty much everything else. In 3 years I have phoned my manager directly four times.<p>I want to respect everyone&#x27;s feelings as best as possible, as my leaving will have a huge impact on the team (bus factor 1.5 or so).<p>Anyone have advice&#x2F;stories about how this went for you (from either side)?
======
bsvalley
Call you manager, tell him directly. Give a reasonable notice (2 weeks
minimum, 1 month if you feel like it). That's it. During your team meeting,
announce your departure so everyone is aware. There's nothing special to be
done since you've already made the decision to leave.

~~~
partisan
Don't announce your departure. It is way more tactful to let your manager will
do that at an appropriate time.

------
Endy
Let's start with the obvious - do you have your job offer and your start date
for your new position? Based on everything about that job, will you prefer it
to your current work? If you don't have an offer letter and a start date,
don't even think about this; you could end up with the new job being a non-
starter and out of your old job too.

I would strongly suggest calling your manager directly - make it the fifth
time. Explain your new situation and give your notice. If you're willing to
continue working for the current remote work, explain the reasoning for
leaving - especially if we're talking about benefits, salary, etc. See if you
get a counteroffer.

------
gscott
Keep your remote job by outsourcing it.

~~~
misthop
I personally think that is unethical, along with being impractical in this
instance.

